# Texas Bitters



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 3, 2006)

Prized possesion, G & F Stresau , color, yellow from Courtney, Texas


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice, is that a backwards S in Texas


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 3, 2006)

No backwards S, and has Courtney, Texas on other side.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 3, 2006)

This is what back of bottle looks like, this bottle is amber, do not have pick of backside of yellow yet.


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry, wrong pic, hesre is correct pic


----------



## capsoda (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey Doyle, Great bottle.


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 15, 2008)

I know this is a old post, but if anyone knows where one of these may be I would be very interested.  This bottle is tough to come by, but I would love to have one in my collection.  
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 17, 2008)

Texas bottle man please email me again if you read this.  The first one you sent got deleted before I could read it.  nightshade818@sbcglobal.net .  Thanks alot!
 Brad


----------

